# Next step in food change? (sorry, long)



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

I fed max a raw diet for about a month and have just gone back to kibble. Before feeding raw, he was quite gassy. The raw diet completely cleared up the gas. 
I have returned to kibble, but a different one.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

It sounds like the kibbles he has been on don't agree with him. I have heard that some dogs have issues with chicken in kibble but that raw chicken doesn't bother them. I don't think dogs are designed to eat grains. Ideally I would switch to raw. If that is not an option try a kibble with no chicken. Good luck.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 13, 2012)

I've been reading a lot lately about people having problems with Blue Buffalo. I believe there's another thread going right now (titled something along the lines of New Ideas on Diarrhea) where the poster seems to have experienced Blue Buffalo causing problems with several of her dogs. I haven't fed this food, personally, but you may want to do a Google search and see other threads on this topic and consider whether the brand of food, rather than the ingredient, may be contributing to your problems.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

I am the one with the blue buffalo wilderness issues. After 3 weeks of diarrhea today is the first day that everyone had normal poop. It is also the second day with no blue buffalo. I am convinced the blue was the diarrhea cause. I don't really care why I just know I will never give it to them again. I have lived three weeks of absolute hell because of that food. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mikey'sMom (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks. I guess we'll stick with grain free for now, but maybe try a brand that doesn't use chicken, that way we eliminate the Blue Buffalo brand as well as the chicken. Hopefully that will help. 

And of course since I just decided this, Dante has not been smelly at ALL this evening. Go figure! =P


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Again, I have had all my dogs on blue buffalo for a few years and never had a single issue with it. They love it and have no allergies or poop issues and are all very healthy. Some dogs can't take the richness of the wilderness formula and some dogs do better on one kibble than another. But, BB has been a great food for us. I tried various other brands to see if Jazz would gain more weight on them, but nothing really did any better so I went back with him, too. I see no reason to change.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

I think the protein is too much for my little guys. They seemed okay on blue freedom but not wilderness. I was feeding them small breed variety which I would think is adjusted for small dogs but I am not a chemist. LOL. Interestingly blue buffalo sent me a claim form yesterday without any problems so the best case for me is to recoup my vet costs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## julietcr1 (Nov 10, 2012)

Purina Pro Plan contains lots of gluten from various poor quality grain residues and maybe your puppy developped an intolerance to gluten. I would try a salmon only food first and see how it goes, try for a month. If this doesn't work I would go with a lamb only food. For the grain oat is ok but avoid any other grain. You can have a look at this site to get information on dog food Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor

Good luck!


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Angl said:


> I fed max a raw diet for about a month and have just gone back to kibble. Before feeding raw, he was quite gassy. The raw diet completely cleared up the gas.
> I have returned to kibble, but a different one.


I am confused - if the raw diet cleared up his gas, why have you gone back to kibble??


----------

